# Información sobre motores DC de impresoras



## cerrajeria peredo (Oct 21, 2018)

tengo varios motores DC de impresoras, quisiera saber sus valores o especificaciones técnicas para usarlos en otros proyecto, me podrán informar como conseguir las fichas técnicas,  alguna página  donde consultar?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 21, 2018)

Tienen etiqueta/placa identificadora ----> Busca en internet

NO tienen etiqueta/placa identificadora ----> ¿ Cuantos cables ?
2 Motor de CC
4 o mas Motor Paso a Paso


----------



## cerrajeria peredo (Oct 21, 2018)

muchas gracias por tu respuesta, si tienen etiquetas, pero cuando busco en Internet con esas referencias me dirección a ebay  y encuentro solo motores para comprar.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 21, 2018)

En la página de ebay  donde ponen esos motores suelen poner sus carácterisiticas si bajas hacia abajo  lo veras.
Por otro lado si queres que no te salga ebay en el buscador pone "-ebay" y listo!!!!
Segundo queres encontrar info en serio??? hace busquedas en inglés, la mayoría de esos motores son de origen asiático, por lo tanto en español es muy difícil encontrar algo, y de echo si lo encuentras esta info estará en inglés.

Por otro  lado fijate en la marca de los motores, hubica la página web del fabricante y busca allí, si no lo tienen porque se ha dejado de fabricar, dirigí un mail al mismo fabricante( esta en información de contacto) y te diran de donde bajarla o te la enviaran vía mail, ves que fácil?
Yo hago eso ya que vivo en la misma ciudad que tú


----------



## cerrajeria peredo (Oct 21, 2018)

te agradezco muchísimo la información, muy útil,  aunque este en ingles lo mismo sirve ya que normalmente las fichas técnicas son entendí bles en cuanto voltajes amperajes, revoluciones etc. nuevamente gracias muy amable


----------



## pandacba (Oct 21, 2018)

Sacales una foto que se vea el motor y la etiqueta, puede que alguna info pueda llegar a tener

Otra opción que me olvide es, buscar el manual de servicio si te acordas o sabes a que impresoras pertenecieron


----------



## cerrajeria peredo (Oct 21, 2018)

ok, en este momento no los tengo a mano para enviarte foto, luego lo haré,  de todos modos uno tiene este código  C4557--60003,  no tiene marca el logotipo muy borroso, otro el código es C6409


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 21, 2018)

cerrajeria peredo dijo:


> ok, en este momento no los tengo a mano para enviarte foto, luego lo haré,  de todos modos uno tiene este código  C4557--60003,  no tiene marca el logotipo muy borroso, otro el código es C6409


¿ Se parecen a estos ?

*C4557-6003*






*C6409*




​En caso afirmativo ambos son motores de CC
​


----------



## cerrajeria peredo (Oct 21, 2018)

Dos de los que tengo presenté de memoria
Si. son esos,  principalmente el más grande quería saber hasta cuanto voltaje soporta, el amperaje y revoluciones , no quiero abusar de tu predisposición,  tratare de encontrar la información y de paso asi lo hago con otros motores


----------



## cuervobrujo (Oct 21, 2018)

Son motores Mabuchi. los clasicos de HP, que son dificiles de encontrar su datasheet.. pero si busca encuentras 
Copy paste : de sitio Ruso
*C4557-6003* 
voltaje maximo 24V 
 media tensión 15V   
Máx actual 1.6A   
Sin corriente de carga 0.1A   
Sin velocidad de carga 3540 rpm   
potencia máxima 8.72   
tensión de arranque 3V   
resistencia 11.6 ohms   
voltios a 1000 revoluciones: 6.4V   
Inercia 50 (gm.cm2?)   
momento en el eje de 6.08 N * cm / A   
max momento 9.4 N * cm     

Curiosamente, no encuentro un motor equivalente en el sitio web de Mabuchi.   Este motor probablemente fue hecho solo para impresoras HP Deskjet y no en su catálogo.     También tengo este motor, tomado de una impresora, y quiero usarlo para algo, todavía no estoy seguro.   Tenga en cuenta que el motor tiene un máximo de 24 V y debe comenzar a girar a 3 V 

*C6409*_-60004 _
_ese.. ya te lo dejo de tarea... _


----------



## cerrajeria peredo (Oct 21, 2018)

muchas grácias por la información completa que me das, lo principal es que tengo el voltaje maximo y además el amperaje para poder poner una fuente acorde, nuevamente gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 22, 2018)

cerrajeria peredo dijo:


> muchas grácias por la información completa que me das, lo principal es que tengo el voltaje maximo y además el amperaje para poder poner una fuente acorde, nuevamente gracias


Ese tipo de motor permite emplearlo con tensiones sustancialmente inferiores a los 15V indicados, seguramente te funcione bien, en muchas aplicaciones con tan solo 6V, incluso menos.


----------



## cerrajeria peredo (Oct 22, 2018)

si, correcto, mi necesidad es usarlo con un regulador de velocidad o sea trabajará entre el minino y máximo de voltajes que acepta, justamente necesitaba esos parámetros para disponer de la fuente adecuada para que entregue voltaje y amperaje requeridos y también para poder hacer un regulador de rpm adecuado, gracias por toda la información y predisposición colaborativa tuya


----------



## pandacba (Oct 22, 2018)

Un pwm sería lo más adecuado


----------



## cerrajeria peredo (Oct 22, 2018)

si, seria lo ideal,


----------



## pandacba (Oct 22, 2018)

En Cba hay uno lugares donde podes coseguir unos modulos que te podrán servir


----------

